

Learn You a Haskell for Great Good - A Beginner's Guide to Haskell - pooriaazimi
http://learnyouahaskell.com/chapters

======
pooriaazimi
_(via<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4495379> )_

Also please note that the hardcover or ebook (ePub, mobi, PDF) can be bought
from <http://learnyouahaskell.com/>

------
Lost_BiomedE
The intro does not do a good job _showing_ me why I should learn Haskell. It
makes me feel like, meh, for numerical computing I will stick with MATLAB.
Provability was mentioned in passing. I need motivation!

